# Strand count for #45 longbow



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

I had been shooting a #40 hoyt horizon with a 12 strand angel dyneema string that I really liked. Now I'm shooting a #45 Tomahawk longbow that 3 Rivers ships with an 18 strand flemish twist string for all their bows, #45-#70. A couple guys have told me that I'd be better off at #45 with a flemish twist of 12 strands. What do you guys think?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

a more knowledgable string guy will be along shortly Im sure but I usually make mine at 16.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You will get different opnions on this but here's mine.
I've found some bows like different string materials...from bow to bow. 45 lbs, with fast flight material, 450 plus, d-97, ts-1, Astro flight, I would use between 10-14 strands....14 maximum. But, you may find with any partricular bow, the noise factor may differ with different strand counts. Me personally I like 12-14 strands on longbows with fast flight [45-50 lbs]. Endless loop will last longer and IMO is more durable, but I usually use flemish because I can have more room for twisting and adjusting the string.
But, if you know exactly what string length to get endless loop will work, you can twist endless loop strings _only so much._


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bilbowbone,
At that draw weight, I like a 14 strand flemish. With the serving, it fits my arrow nocks just right.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I use 16 strand D97 on my bows from 26# to 40#. I've tried 12 and didn't care for it at all at any draw weight. There's just no proven benefit to skinny strings. Tests from single digit strand count up to 20 have shown no appreciable difference on the upside. On the downside, skinny strings can be louder and less forgiving on the release.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

If it was me, for a 45# bow, I'd use a 12 strand bowstring. 

BTW, you can see in my signature how many strands are in the bowstrings I'm using for both of my recurve bows.


----------



## slade (Feb 21, 2003)

I use a 8 strand (padded loops) angle flight on my Venom ([email protected]) and a padded 10 strand 452x on my ACS [email protected]


----------

